# Snapdeal.com review : Bad Experience



## ujwal.w (Aug 31, 2013)

*Snapdeal.com is fraud.... Don't buy anything from snapdeal..... Shop at your own risk.......*

*My Story:* 

I bought a product which was *Combo of 3* from snapdeal.com. At the time of purchase the price was Rs. *220 *@ *70%* discount.. 
That was discounted rate. I bought this product along with two product to save shipping charges. 

Snapdeal Order No. : 1200849066 
Order Placed On : 2013-08-21 03:20:45 

Snapdeal product page always displays message "Dispatched in X business days" (_X is any number between 1 to 10_). 
Most of the product shows dispatch day more than 3 days. 
Can you imagine more than 3 days to dispatch in this online shopping era. From Flipkart, Infibeam and EBay I got my product DELIVERED in 3 days. 
If I order a product on Monday before 3pm I can get my product delivered on Wednesday. 
Anyways that's the different story. Coming to my story.... 

My product page has info "Dispatched in 7 business days". 
After my checkout and payment through Net banking, I got Est. dispatch Date as Sep 2, 2013 i.e. 11 days from date of purchase. WT $#@&...... Can you imagine.

And On very next day morning, the product's price becomes Rs. *899 *@ *50%* discount. And to my surprise, after 5 days i.e on Aug 26 evening I got SMS from snapdeal that "Due to some issue at our seller's end we will not able to complete your order. We are hence cancelling your order." 
I immediately logged in to snapdeal and checked my order and the product is available or not. And product was available and now price was Rs. *999 *@ *50%* discount. 

Next day I called customer care for inquiring about my order cancellation. CC Executive said that the seller is running out of stock so we can't process your order. I said that don't give false explanation I just checked on snapdeal.com and product is still available and same seller is selling that product. But he stick to his false explanation and not ready to give up. I said I don't want refund I want my product and you can't cancel my order saying that seller is running out of stock. 
Any online shopper OR person knows that if the product is still available on shopping site that means it is in stock with the seller. 
For all my valid points/queries he has same answer that "The seller is running out of stock so we can't process your order". Then I said please ship my order when the seller will have stock as I've already paid for this product. Then CC Executive said sorry we can't process your order, you can buy the same product if it is available on our site. All my efforts in vain. Finally I don't want to talk to these besharams(shameless). 

I think this might be snapdeal strategy to attract customers with low price then cancel their order saying out of stock due to lots of order and tell them to buy that product with increased price.

*Please notice discount rate. I need a mathematician to solve this puzzle*.

This was my first experience with snapdeal. I've posted this story to let other shoppers know about this.

*BEWARE ....!!!*


Note: The same product is still available on site and price is Rs. *799 *@ *50%* discount.


----------



## rajin90 (Sep 7, 2013)

at mouthshut you can read many bad reviews of their services

what happened with you happens at many other e-commerce sites too.

the product wasn't out of stock : the reason was the price. they didn't wanted to sell it at that price.
so they cancelled your order[happens a lot] and then brought that product in stock at different price.


----------



## ujwal.w (Sep 11, 2013)

rajin90 said:


> at mouthshut you can read many bad reviews of their services
> 
> what happened with you happens at many other e-commerce sites too.
> 
> ...



Yes rajin, you are right.
My personal experience with others sites(e.g. EBay, Infibeam, Flipkart) was good. They delivered my orders properly. Mostly this kind of things happened with my purchased product at Ebay but they never cancelled my order and handled very professionally. EBay site properly displays current increased price and your purchase price.

But Snapdeal Customer Care Executive's replies of my complaints was absurd and unprofessional. 

I've also faced problems with naaptol.com. Naaptol delivered me duplicate product and their CCEs were very unprofessional.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 17, 2013)

This happens with Flipkart as well, if they're out of stock, they'll just cancel the order. Lazy pricks.


----------



## R@v (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Ujwal,

I am another victim of snapdeal, I order a product at snapdeal and there was X date of delivery . This date was 5 days post to the date when i actually ordered the item. Now it has been 10 days i ordered the product and no email or message from vendor about the product delivery . I am shocked to know when ever i approached snapdeal about this they said that they will do update in 2-3 days as they are tracking the order. 

Is it a rocket science for them ? Or Malesian plane they are finding  . 

Finally i asked them to refund and again they are saying it will take 5-7 working days .

I convey every one who uses internet not to place order at snapdeal pls. Or else you will be the next victim. 






ujwal.w said:


> *Snapdeal.com is fraud.... Don't buy anything from snapdeal..... Shop at your own risk.......*
> 
> *My Story:*
> 
> ...


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 23, 2014)

i bought from snapdeal and got the product on time without any problem and that too at a lesser price than flipkart and others. well i am fully satisfied with them and i recommend them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i bought from snapdeal and got the product on time without any problem and that too at a lesser price than flipkart and others. well i am fully satisfied with them and i recommend them.



+1 same here

Snapdeal,FK, Amazon & Ebay all are good online sites


----------



## hitesh (Apr 23, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i bought from snapdeal and got the product on time without any problem and that too at a lesser price than flipkart and others. well i am fully satisfied with them and i recommend them.



Same here. No problem faced

People have to understand that problem in such cases is due to the seller not snapdeal


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2014)

is it worth going for cheap deals and having to deal with sh!t like these or just pay the amount and get the product.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 23, 2014)

Ordered a 360 controller from SD for original price.. Found it was a FAKE..  Someone should sue snapdeal for this.. fakes sell on ebay for Rs 1.2k and they tried selling it to me for ~2k..
Returned it, ordered from Flipkart  Got an original at Rs 1718

Another experience, My friend ordered a Corsair TX650M from snapdeal.. When it arrived, he found it was kaput.. SD took around 11 days to complete refund


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2014)

^ lol !!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 24, 2014)

*I ordered a Galaxy GTX650Ti Boost 2GB for 12250 from snapdeal in february,2014 but when the product arrived at my door step there was a Gainward GTX65Ti Boost 2GB inside the package with a Galaxy Invoice inside. How can I claim warranty from Gainward  if snapdeal does such kinds of forgery and trickery.

Snapdeal is fraud.Dont buy from them even if items are cheaper than FK & Amazon or any other E-Commerce site.*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 26, 2014)

Snapdeal is not fraud, but due to their lightning fast delivery they should self destruct themselves before pubic do. It'll be more respectable.


----------



## moniker (Apr 26, 2014)

Online_CST? What does CST mean? 

Cheat Snapdeal Team?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 27, 2014)

i think its customer service team.
same copy pasted message. just reply to them and see what happens.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2014)

a bot is replying every time somebody posts in this thread.


----------



## ratul (Apr 28, 2014)

@mods, ban this Online_CST bot, seems to me same as that "Tikona Care" one..


----------



## lime.water4 (May 1, 2014)

Firstly I have been an online shopper from quite sometime and have done shopping on major shopping portal like flipkart, myntra, snapdeal, jabong etc. However, I had the most painful experience while shopping with Snapdeal.com. Here is my story.

*30th March -* I purchased a Iball tablet 9728 on 30th March 2014(order number 1883647905) and paid the amount through credit card

*1st April -* Received the tablet and as soon as I opened it I noticed it there is a black patch on the screen and colours are muted at certain places on the screen. I immediately mailed the snapdeal customer support team and asked them to replace the tablet.

*2nd April -* Snapdeal Customer support reverted on 2nd April and provided me a complaint number 5801878.

*3rd April -* Snapdeal Customer Support reverted with an email asking for photos of the product. The customer support mail looks like this -

_"This email is regarding your Order no 1883647905

We apologise for the inconvenience caused. *As per our telephonic conversation earlier*, we request you to to kindly send the pictures of the product delivered to you within 24 - 48 hours.

We will revert back once the images are received at our end.

In case of any further assistance or clarification on this issue, please reply back to this email.

Assuring you of our best services always,
Yours sincerely,
Customer Service Team – Snapdeal.com"_

Its strange that no one from Snapdeal has called me but still they write it as *"as per our telephonic conversation".*

I sent the pictures of the products showing and highlighting the product defects right on 3rd April itself.

*5th April -* Received an automated SMS from a local courier that the tablet would be picked on 5th April itself but no one turned up.

*7th April -* I mailed the Snapdeal Customer Support informing them that no courier person turned up even after receiving SMS.

NO REPLY FROM SNAPDEAL TILL 10th APRIL.

*10th April -* I mailed them again sending them a reminder to collect the faulty tablet.

*11th April -* Snapdeal Customer Support team replies that the product would be picked up in next 48 hours.

This is the email that I receieved -

_"Snapdeal Support, Apr 11 12:55:

Dear,

We apologise for the delay in resolving your complaint.

*As per our phone conversation* we have re-scheduled a reverse pickup for Order Number:1883647905 and this should be done within next 48 working hours. Requesting you to please keep the product ready.

In case of any further assistance or clarification on this issue, please reply back to this email.

Assuring you of our best services always,

Yours sincerely,
Customer Service Team – Snapdeal.com"_

Again Snapdeal customer support writes this as *"as per our telephonic conversation"* . while the fact is that *NO ONE FROM SNAPDEAL CALLED ME UP.*

It’s amazing to see how habitual they are in writing *"as per our telephonic conversation"*

From 11th April till 28th April there is no conversation from SNAPDEAL. On 28th April I sent them a stinker mail asking them to pick the tablet and refund the money.

Probably SNAPDEAL customer support team’s 48 hours could be equal to some decades on the planet from which they come along. The tablet I purchased was of approximately 13000 INR and SNAPDEAL cheated me by handling me a faulty product.

*My suggestion stay away from SNAPDEAL.* They may sound like they show motherly care till the time you have shelled your hard earned money but after that its like *"WE DON’T CARE!" *


----------



## nipunmaster (May 7, 2014)

Surprised to see such bad experiences with snapdeal. I ordered many products from snapdeal, a tablet, pen drives, and other stuff, never delayed in shipping, and never had any problems with them. Though I think i need to exercise caution with them


----------



## arijitsinha (May 7, 2014)

Please check the seller before purchasing.. Snapdeal is not fraud.. the sellers are. And Customer cares are always awful for not so popular e-commerce site.

I have bought AV,Hard disk, and got them in good condition and in time.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 7, 2014)

nipunmaster said:


> Surprised to see such bad experiences with snapdeal. I ordered many products from snapdeal, a tablet, pen drives, and other stuff, never delayed in shipping, and never had any problems with them. Though I think i need to exercise caution with them



same here for me too.


----------



## urgen (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes I have experienced  the delay in dispatching the order from 2 to 5 days but I have no experience of fraud done by snapdeal as on date. Availability of product in the website sometimes does not mean physically available as there may be delay/technical problem in updating product that I believe so far. Definitely Interactive Voice Response (IVR) is erratic and refund policy and customer care aspect is cumbersome and not at par with other eCommerce viz myntra & flipkart. In my opinion any eCommerce site are there to sell the products and if they get their price and the product is available there may be no logic of holding it back.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 29, 2014)

guys help me choose -i want to buy something which is availaiblwe on snapdeal and flipkart both-whom should i trust-have got a splendid moto e from flip


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 30, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> guys help me choose -i want to buy something which is availaiblwe on snapdeal and flipkart both-whom should i trust-have got a splendid moto e from flip



Whay product? Price?


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 30, 2014)

LOL i feel bad for you guys. For me, SD has better delivery than FK and better prices too. Someone in the PC Configuration sub forum received a 258GB Samsung EVO SSD instead of 128GB(for the price of 128GB one) one from them.


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 30, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Whay product? Price?


tp link w 8968


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 30, 2014)

andy_65_in said:


> tp link w 8968



Well, flipkart has it for a much lower price, so why should you even look at snapdeal. Go with flipkart.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 30, 2014)

saswat23 said:


> Well, flipkart has it for a much lower price, so why should you even look at snapdeal. Go with flipkart.



*Beware - right now flipkart has Version 1 of w8968 and snapdeal has version 2 which is better one with 2 antenne of 5dbi. flipkart is not offering version 2 or 3.*


----------



## andy_65_in (Aug 30, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> *Beware - right now flipkart has Version 1 of w8968 and snapdeal has version 2 which is better one with 2 antenne of 5dbi. flipkart is not offering version 2 or 3.*


-


Dear Customer,

Greetings from Flipkart!

Product : TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router 

Thank you for your interest in buying from us.

With regards to your query, we would like to inform you that we will not be able to assure you as we have mixed stocks available.

Kindly accept our apologies for the inconvenience.

If there’s anything else you need assistance with, feel free to get back to us.
Looking forward to your business.

Have a great day!

Regards,
Flipkart Team.-this is flipkart reply so going for snapdeal now


----------



## kARTechnology (Aug 30, 2014)

*Snapdeal sent be 2x SSD's (samsung 840 evo 12gb) instead of 1*
1st seller didnt ship by the deadline so it automatically closed that order and put up another order for me with another seller
the 2nd seller shipped and i received product, 
.
.
.
after 2 days
.
.
.
.
i receive ssd from 1st seller.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 30, 2014)

holy moly thats like getting an ultra rare item drop in world of warcraft lol
congrats but still this shows how unprofessional SD people are..


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2014)

Till now for me : *Snapdeal is very positive and professional*

1). XOLO Q600s Black smartphone.
2). Transcend MicroSD 32GB Class 4.
3).Canon PG-745XL (Black Ink) cartridge.
4).Canon CL-756XL (Colour Ink) Cartridge.
5).DMG iKare Matte Anti-glare screen.

6). ***Advik wireless combo (*** *Not DELIVERED, but Money full refunded*) as the product was out of stock after my prepaid booking. Thus transaction was shown to be cancelled.

By the grace of GOD and well wishers like you,never faced any problem from Snapdeal till now.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 31, 2014)

i myself bought from snapdeal and got w8968 version 2. fk told me that they have version 1 only and the best part is that at that time they mentioned 5dbi antenne in it. right now they have mentioned 3dbi


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 1, 2014)

kg11sgbg said:


> Till now for me : *Snapdeal is very positive and professional*
> 
> 1). XOLO Q600s Black smartphone.
> 2). Transcend MicroSD 32GB Class 4.
> ...


+1, same here, have had +ve experience with snapdeal till now


----------



## kARTechnology (Sep 1, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> LOL i feel bad for you guys. For me, SD has better delivery than FK and better prices too. Someone in the PC Configuration sub forum received a 258GB Samsung EVO SSD instead of 128GB(for the price of 128GB one) one from them.



AND I got 2x 120gb ssd's instead of 1


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm closing this thread because the OP hasn't posted since a year, and the thread title was a bit over-the-top.

You can share your +ve and -ve experiences regarding Snapdeal in other threads.


----------

